# Nice dumpster dive.



## plodderslusk (Sep 2, 2005)

I threw three frames away today but ended up with this freebie. (given to me by the guy at the county dumpster cite) Too small for me at 52,5 cc, but who can say no to a free Eddy in rather nice condition. A Strada made of Cromor with all Athena (105 Shimano rear wheel). Rear spacing is 130 mm.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Noice! Looks to be in good condition. That will clean up great. 

LOVE that paint scheme too.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Wow, who throws that away? You might check your local CL to make sure no one's looking for a missing bike. I can't imagine someone would really just toss such a great looking bike! 

But hey, if they did then you got a hell of a deal!!


----------



## plodderslusk (Sep 2, 2005)

I spoke to the lady who had thrown it into the dumpster. Told her it was worth quite a bit. She did not care, said it had not been used much and not at all for a long time. This is the "cheapest" bike Merckx made at the time (1991) but it is still quite a nice bike.


----------



## limerence (Sep 25, 2008)

nice... im thinking of that paint scheme for my bike too... nice pickup


----------



## slojoe (Dec 25, 2005)

I'm no expert but I don't think there were any "cheap" Merckx bikes made in 91... especially with a chrome chain stay... and are those t'kom colors?


----------



## OveR (Jan 13, 2009)

Thank you for the deal Plodderslusk. This is going to be a nice bike next summer!


----------



## Nurgen Pete (Jul 29, 2006)

OveR said:


> Thank you for the deal Plodderslusk. This is going to be a nice bike next summer!


Yay! Even more Norwegian Merckx-riders on the board


----------



## OveR (Jan 13, 2009)

*Saved from the dumpster....*

I bought the bike and changed a lot of parts. Campa Veloce group and Mavic Aksium wheels. I will build a proper wheelset when i find the right hubs. I have pedaled it 250kilometers and it is a sweet ride, despite it's on the heavy side... Not a bike for the weightweenies... :thumbsup:


----------



## Rider5200 (Sep 7, 2007)

Saved from the landfill -- I love that!


----------



## Nurgen Pete (Jul 29, 2006)

Looking good Ove!


----------

